# '01-'05 Allroad Suspension Kit Install DIY & Opinion on Ride



## Fahrvergnugen (May 1, 2002)

Folks,

I had a customer come in needing a -cheap- repair for his '03 Allroad, he had already spent a lot of money on it, and basically just needed a beater for his GF; couldn't talk him into buying a better brand used, so we went this way instead. I'm not a fan of the ride, but, it Does make it a usable car again, perhaps not something we would seek out.

This is my first YT video on my channel; would you be so kind as to watch, and offer me feedback? It's far from perfect, but I am proud of my first effort. Please like and Subscribe to my channel for German car content... I appreciate your time!


----------

